# Fuel Bladders



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Where is the best place to get a fuel bladder? I am looking for 20 - 30 gallons. What is better transferring or running off the bladder?

I am moving my boat so I am going to have to run the ditch a little longer and would feel better with just a little more fuel.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Do a google search for: ATL fuel lockers. I acquired two and like them.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

looks pretty good. They have a 25 gallon option in their Petro-Flex line. I think I may order that one.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I got two 15gallon race car cans. They work perfect, fit on the transom when empty and we have rigged up a PVC ball valve that makes it super easy to transfer the fuel. Only thing I wish I would have done different is gotten white cans instead of red.

Can see the cans, and beanbags all stored out of the way on my boat









http://flo-fast.com/flofastmsrp.html


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

for just 30 gallons get a lil barrel buy one them cheap plastic pumps and works great buy 2 of the pumps think they are only 5 or 10 dollars when you pump all the fuel out strap it up front out of the way


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Do a google search for: ATL fuel lockers. I acquired two and like them.


x2


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> I got two 15gallon race car cans. They work perfect, fit on the transom when empty and we have rigged up a PVC ball valve that makes it super easy to transfer the fuel. Only thing I wish I would have done different is gotten white cans instead of red.


So do you pour or pump to transfer the fuel?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> So do you pour or pump to transfer the fuel?


We pour it out. Has a 3/4" threaded cap, you can see the threaded part in the pic. It is the round section in the middle of the large cap with the slot. Rigged a small nipple with a ball valve and a hose. Put it on the gunnel open the valve and it will empty out. No spill, no mess and get all the gas out. The cans will hold closer to 16.5 gallons each.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> We pour it out. Has a 3/4" threaded cap, you can see the threaded part in the pic. It is the round section in the middle of the large cap with the slot. Rigged a small nipple with a ball valve and a hose. Put it on the gunnel open the valve and it will empty out. No spill, no mess and get all the gas out. The cans will hold closer to 16.5 gallons each.


do you happen to have a pic of the nipple and ball valve?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

I know Bucee's in Waller has them


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> do you happen to have a pic of the nipple and ball valve?


here you go.

Brass nipple, threaded pvc ball valve, male threaded brass hose nipple, SS hose clamp, clear hose.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok that's pretty awesome. Gonna hafta get me a couple of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> here you go.
> 
> Brass nipple, threaded pvc ball valve, male threaded brass hose nipple, SS hose clamp, clear hose.


I think I will give this setup a shot. What punctures the threaded cap and how is it sealed?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> I think I will give this setup a shot. What punctures the threaded cap and how is it sealed?


Middle of the Cap comes threaded,with a plug. Remove the plug add a nipple, seal the nipple with Teflon or pipe dope.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Middle of the Cap comes threaded,with a plug. Remove the plug add a nipple, seal the nipple with Teflon or pipe dope.


is there anywhere local to pick up the container or do I need to have it shipped?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> is there anywhere local to pick up the container or do I need to have it shipped?


I ordered mine online from flofast. Might want to check there website and see if you can find local dealers.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

How heavy is the 15 gallon can? Would i be able to pour the fuel by myself?

Contemplating purchasing the pump or 3 Jerry Cans.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> How heavy is the 15 gallon can? Would i be able to pour the fuel by myself?
> 
> Contemplating purchasing the pump or 3 Jerry Cans.


Gas weighs around 6.5lbs per gallon, so around 100lbs.

We just put them on the gunnel and let it empty as much as it can. Then pick it up and pour out the rest. It will empty out over half way before needing to pick it up any. No need to hold it up when full. One person can easily put the fuel in by themself with it.

Basically it goes like this, open gas cap, lift can onto it's side onto the gunnel. Insert hose into fuel tank. Open PVC valve and let gas start to pour. The can will take some breaths when pouring, we never open the vent just let the can gulp air. Pour out as much as you can tilting the can while resting the can on the gunnel. Once you get down to the last part of the gas lift can vertical to the gas fill and get every last drop of fuel out of the can.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Gas weighs around 6.5lbs per gallon, so around 100lbs.
> 
> We just put them on the gunnel and let it empty as much as it can. Then pick it up and pour out the rest. It will empty out over half way before needing to pick it up any. No need to hold it up when full. One person can easily put the fuel in by themself with it.
> 
> Basically it goes like this, open gas cap, lift can onto it's side onto the gunnel. Insert hose into fuel tank. Open PVC valve and let gas start to pour. The can will take some breaths when pouring, we never open the vent just let the can gulp air. Pour out as much as you can tilting the can while resting the can on the gunnel. Once you get down to the last part of the gas lift can vertical to the gas fill and get every last drop of fuel out of the can.


I think it will work for me. I'll give it a try and if I have trouble with the transfer I'll get the pump. My fuel port is in the gunnel. there is no drop. I think I could rest the can on something to get it higher than the fuel port.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> I think it will work for me. I'll give it a try and if I have trouble with the transfer I'll get the pump. My fuel port is in the gunnel. there is no drop. I think I could rest the can on something to get it higher than the fuel port.


My fuel fill is in the gunnel also. Guess I do not understand what you are tring to say.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> My fuel fill is in the gunnel also. Guess I do not understand what you are tring to say.


I was envisioning the gas can being higher than the fuel port. I see how it should work. I think I am going to go with this method.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/s...gclid=CKyr-_-hmL8CFcvm7AodDUYAIg&gclsrc=aw.ds

Is this the right can to get?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/s...gclid=CKyr-_-hmL8CFcvm7AodDUYAIg&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Is this the right can to get?


looks like the correct one. I got the one from flo-fast, it did not say anything about hazmat.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> looks like the correct one. I got the one from flo-fast, it did not say anything about hazmat.


Alright it is on the way. Thank you for the help, I think this will be perfect to make sure I always have a some reserve just in case. I usually burn about this much maybe a tad more getting out to my first stop so I can top and be ready to go.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Just for reference the hole is 3/4" in the lid and I used 5/8" hose for the top depending on fuel fill hole you may be able to use bigger but the OD on the 5/8" ID is 3/4". 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bringing this back to the top.
Anyone know where to get these cans locally, or the VP style 5 gallon race cans?
I'm in Manvel/Pearland for reference. Would like to get some before next week.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Bringing this back to the top.
> Anyone know where to get these cans locally, or the VP style 5 gallon race cans?
> I'm in Manvel/Pearland for reference. Would like to get some before next week.


Do not know anyone who sells local, but bet you could call the maker of the cans and they could tell you. If no one has them talk to them and see how fast they could get them to you.

Also here is a pic from last trip putting the gas in the boat from the can.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been looking at solutions for additional fuel for sometime now, including sacrificing some under the gunnel rod holders for permanent saddle tanks, but I question what, if any, are the safety concerns with using cans, bladders or additional tanks? How well does the transfer work if your in heavy seas, or something unexpected rolls up? How does this additional weight play with the USCG raitings and handling of the vessel. This all seems to work well under good conditions, but what happens when things are not so good? Is having to carry additional fuel the first sign I'm trying to fish beyond the practical capabilities of my rig, and is it worth the additional risk?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I saw some 5 or 6 gallon "VP" style racing cans at Texas Performance last week. Texas Performance is just south of Hobby in a little neighborhood off Telephone road. They did not have the 12 or 13 gallon versions. I did not inquire further after they said they were only 5 or 6 gallons.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

TXFishin said:


> I've been looking at solutions for additional fuel for sometime now, including sacrificing some under the gunnel rod holders for permanent saddle tanks, but I question what, if any, are the safety concerns with using cans, bladders or additional tanks? How well does the transfer work if your in heavy seas, or something unexpected rolls up? How does this additional weight play with the USCG raitings and handling of the vessel. This all seems to work well under good conditions, but what happens when things are not so good? Is having to carry additional fuel the first sign I'm trying to fish beyond the practical capabilities of my rig, and is it worth the additional risk?


My opinion is on trips you will need extra fuel the conditions will be good because you generally won't leave for a long trip/over night in rough conditions. Then as soon as you have room for the fuel it goes in the tank. Then there are no more issues the quality cans we use above are thick and seal well so I see no problem safety wise. If any thing they are extra flotation if you ever had to ditch.

That's me filing the boat above and with our set up we rarely even have a drop of stray fuel spill.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Gulf Coast Tractor in Corpus has some of those cans. I have 26 gal tanks I plug into my fuel lines. Then when they are empty I put them on the roof.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ernest said:


> I saw some 5 or 6 gallon "VP" style racing cans at Texas Performance last week. Texas Performance is just south of Hobby in a little neighborhood off Telephone road. They did not have the 12 or 13 gallon versions. I did not inquire further after they said they were only 5 or 6 gallons.


I'll look them up thanks!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I was in this quandary like you not too long ago. After many conversations, researching, looking etc, I decided to bite the bullet and go with an ATL 150 gal fuel locker. cans and tanks may be cheaper initially but i really didn't want to mess with them and have to tie them all over the place like Sanford and Sons or possibly causing other problems if they were to come loose. Once I had my bladder, i debated on whether or not to plumb them to the engines or not. I decided on just using the bladder on deck and a high flow rate 12v pump when ready to transfer. This way, you don't have extra lines and valves everywhere and the bladder stays in place. i would worry that if you hard plumb them that as the bladder draws down, when it gets light enough it will start moving around unless you constantly mess with tightening the hold downs. PIA I like the keep it simple stupid method. Fill the bladder, Run the boat long enough to burn off the amount in the in the bladder, hook up the 12v pump, empty bladder, fold up bladder and put it in a med size duffle bag, stow it out of the way, and you are back in business. The ATLs are the way to go.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd love to really get up there on the fuel, but space is the biggest factor on my boat. Just pushing out to say 70 miles will be a coup. Maybe a 50 gallon bladder one day.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

teckersley said:


> I was in this quandary like you not too long ago. After many conversations, researching, looking etc, I decided to bite the bullet and go with an ATL 150 gal fuel locker. cans and tanks may be cheaper initially but i really didn't want to mess with them and have to tie them all over the place like Sanford and Sons or possibly causing other problems if they were to come loose. Once I had my bladder, i debated on whether or not to plumb them to the engines or not. I decided on just using the bladder on deck and a high flow rate 12v pump when ready to transfer. This way, you don't have extra lines and valves everywhere and the bladder stays in place. i would worry that if you hard plumb them that as the bladder draws down, when it gets light enough it will start moving around unless you constantly mess with tightening the hold downs. PIA I like the keep it simple stupid method. Fill the bladder, Run the boat long enough to burn off the amount in the in the bladder, hook up the 12v pump, empty bladder, fold up bladder and put it in a med size duffle bag, stow it out of the way, and you are back in business. The ATLs are the way to go.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide.


I completely agree, fuel bladder is the best method, but on most boats less then 30' there is not the deck space for them. They take up the entire space your crew rides at if you put it in the stern. I have a flat deck but have a coffin box and could not make a bladder work in the bow. I love my coffin box, not going to get rid of it. So high quality fuel cans/tanks are the best solution for me and others.

Bladders just do not work in all cases.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

if the bladder fits-go with it and direct connect-if you can afford buy slightly larger and you fill what you need. Mine drains completely and I fold and put in the bag that came with it from atl-it works great, if you have the room. as it drains it barely moves around on the deck.


----------



## skiandfish (Apr 21, 2012)

Been toying with the ATL route for a while. When I spoke to them they strongly advised against putting the bladder in line. For Diesel I could understand given the high rail pressures but they basically said that for gas they have concerns re leaks over time and therefore risk of fire.Their recommendation was to transfer, period. Have others had different advice?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Got 4 of the VP cans today from the Bucees in Texas City, and my buddy is getting two (he needs them for his skis anyway). 30 extra gallons will go a long ways Tuesday


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumping this thread just because a) I wanted to give jollyroger some rep for his post in it and b) I am going to copy his setup on the nozzle for my vp cans.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

jamisjockey said:


> Got 4 of the VP cans today from the Bucees in Texas City, and my buddy is getting two (he needs them for his skis anyway). 30 extra gallons will go a long ways Tuesday


I'm assuming the VP cans you bought are 7.5 gal?

What's Buccees sell em for?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

They're 5 gallon, so combined with my buddy's we had 30 gallons extra. Buccess had them for $29 and change. White, red or green.
I have 4 total. Taking them tomorrow for the extra loiter time offshore.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

jamisjockey said:


> They're 5 gallon, so combined with my buddy's we had 30 gallons extra. Buccess had them for $29 and change. White, red or green.
> I have 4 total. Taking them tomorrow for the extra loiter time offshore.


10-4.

Post up some fish pics. My boat hasn't been salty since May. Going to try to get out this Saturday if the weather will play nice.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.bayteccontainers.com/20-gallon-blue-plastic-drum.html#gsc.tab=0

I use these. They also have a pump designed to screw onto them, then uses gravity after it starts. It will get all but the last 1/2 gallon. If you go to them locally, the prices are cheaper than online. They are in Bacliff tx just south of 646 on hwy 146

For smaller boats, the bladders take too much space. I recently took 5 of these on mine, then i ratchet strapped them to the roof when i was done.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> http://www.bayteccontainers.com/20-gallon-blue-plastic-drum.html#gsc.tab=0
> 
> I use these. They also have a pump designed to screw onto them, then uses gravity after it starts. It will get all but the last 1/2 gallon. If you go to them locally, the prices are cheaper than online. They are in Bacliff tx just south of 646 on hwy 146
> 
> For smaller boats, the bladders take too much space. I recently took 5 of these on mine, then i ratchet strapped them to the roof when i was done.


Do those jugs have a fuel-compatible liner?

They're spec'd as water barrels. As long as they work, that's cool. I'd just be concerned about melting one, or otherwise having it leak if they're not made to hold gasoline.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used them for several years and never had one have any issues. They are very thick plastic. They originally had Syrup for coke products in them

Sturdy


----------



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

X2



2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> http://www.bayteccontainers.com/20-gallon-blue-plastic-drum.html#gsc.tab=0
> 
> I use these. They also have a pump designed to screw onto them, then uses gravity after it starts. It will get all but the last 1/2 gallon. If you go to them locally, the prices are cheaper than online. They are in Bacliff tx just south of 646 on hwy 146
> 
> For smaller boats, the bladders take too much space. I recently took 5 of these on mine, then i ratchet strapped them to the roof when i was done.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> http://www.bayteccontainers.com/20-gallon-blue-plastic-drum.html#gsc.tab=0


I take a route similar to this. I use 3-4 33gal white plastic drums. 4 fit perfectly across the back of the cockpit on my World Cat. If I only take 3, a wedge style beanbag fits perfectly in the gap. I made a transfer pump from a aftermarket automotive racing style fuel pump wired to a 12v outlet plug. It takes about 20 min. per drum to transfer, but we usually use that time to deep drop for the first 2 drums. Once they are empty, I strap them to the bow, while we are at the floaters. If I have to make a long run, I move them back to the cockpit. Not really much of a pain, Especially for less than $125 in the whole setup. Get a drum cap that has a knockout in it and run your hose thru it or connect a hose barb and vent the drum thru the 2nd cap. I just run a 3/8 fuel line thru the knockout and stuff a rag in it to hold the hose. The rag keeps it from sloshing out, but lets it vent.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay I just set up my shut-off valve. My only concern is I used 1" hose. I'm hoping it's not too big, and I'll likely bring a regular nozzle just in case.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

funny this thread is back up, I bought two more jugs this week. 

Still loving the flofast cans, easy to use and easy to store.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

We use a ATL fuel bladder, 50 gallons, expensive but very high quality. After you get out there , transfer the fuel and roll it up. I can't imagine having empty fuel barrels to deal with.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

What brand pump are you guys with the bladders using ( diesel)
Where did you purchase it?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Report on the inline valve setup and the VP cans

Works like a champ.


----------

